# Adding to my collection



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I picked up these two router bits this weekend...

To all those that continue the Metric/Imperial debate, please note the dimensions.

Yet in Carba-Tec's catalogue they are listed in metric.. :sarcastic:



James


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> I picked up these two router bits this weekend...
> 
> To all those that continue the Metric/Imperial debate, please note the dimensions.
> 
> ...


I think it's possibly because although they are made in Italy, the US is their biggest market. What do they sell for out there, James?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I think it's possibly because although they are made in Italy, the US is their biggest market. What do they sell for out there, James?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


The 3/4" was $A64.00 (Euro37)and the 1 1/4" was $A74.(Euro 43)

Yes, they are CMT , made in Italy.

Most of the quality tools and accessories are more expensive in Australia.

PS they fit the Makita and the OP guides like a glove.
When I can make some larger templates I will try with the 40mm guide.


James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You now have a beautiful pair of dish cutters James. I love CMT cutters but not their price!
I reckon that you're now ready to try a project like this.

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/4346-completion-routed-box-lid.html


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice addition to your collection. CMT are quality bits and your should get good life out of them.
Price does seem a tad more than here is the US. Amazon has the large bit for abut $42.00 (US) or 29.32 (EUR) or 50.29 (AUD)
I am looking forward to seeing what you make with them!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> You now have a beautiful pair of dish cutters James. I love CMT cutters but not their price!
> I reckon that you're now ready to try a project like this.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/4346-completion-routed-box-lid.html



Give me a week or so......LOL

1. Template Tom's jig holder.
2. Skis
3. Templates...
The list goes on and on and on.

You will see in the second photo that I made a simple jig and used the cutters to make a coin tray (at least that's what I am calling it).

I want to make an oval template this week end to finish off another project that Mike inspired.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Twill57 said:


> Nice addition to your collection. CMT are quality bits and your should get good life out of them.
> Price does seem a tad more than here is the US. Amazon has the large bit for abut $42.00 (US) or 29.32 (EUR) or 50.29 (AUD)
> I am looking forward to seeing what you make with them!


Last week I also purchased a CMT 1/4" straight bit to use in a circle jig.

I am working on a project from TRW and hope to have it finished next weekend.

James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great addition to be sure. I have some cheap bit, just to get me started a year ago, but I sure see the need for something far better!!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have given up on buying router bits from shops and mail order. Yes there may be some I will buy in the future, but at present, I am buying new Trend 1/2" shank Dnamic router bits from Ebay. Brand new, perfect condition. I am unwilling to pay much for the bits, and do not bid more than £5. Yesterday I won 2 new bits. I am bidding on 3 today.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Great addition to be sure. I have some cheap bit, just to get me started a year ago, but I sure see the need for something far better!!


Jerry,

Prior to this all I had were the cheap combination packs from the local hardware store.

Now that I am picking up a bit of experience I thought it was time to get some quality bits.

When you first start, you don't know which bits to buy, so you could waste a lot of cash on bits that you never use.

Like learning to drive a go-kart before you get into F1...

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> I have given up on buying router bits from shops and mail order. Yes there may be some I will buy in the future, but at present, I am buying new Trend 1/2" shank Dnamic router bits from Ebay. Brand new, perfect condition. I am unwilling to pay much for the bits, and do not bid more than £5. Yesterday I won 2 new bits. I am bidding on 3 today.


Mike,

I understand that Trend router bits have a good reputation, so for 5pd you are doing OK.
(don't know how to get the pound symbol)

James


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I only won 1 of the 3 template bearing router bits today. They were almost all the same size. I got the first one for £4.50. The most expensive went for £12.50. You have to be patient and not extravagant.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> I have given up on buying router bits from shops and mail order. Yes there may be some I will buy in the future, but at present, I am buying new Trend 1/2" shank Dnamic router bits from Ebay. Brand new, perfect condition. I am unwilling to pay much for the bits, and do not bid more than £5. Yesterday I won 2 new bits. I am bidding on 3 today.


Those CMT bits from Axminster still seem to be available. They've sent mine. They work out at a tenner each. They seem to get some very good deals from CMT from time to time. The rabetting bit set with disposable tips was another very cheap deal. I know you had a bad experience but I think you must have been unlucky. So far, I've not had any problems.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I understand that Trend router bits have a good reputation, so for 5pd you are doing OK.
> (don't know how to get the pound symbol)
> ...



James, hold the "Alt" key and select 156 on the number pad like this

£ £ £ £ etc.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

May I remind Aussie members that saw and bits on line are still in business with most router cutters costing just $3.30 and circular saw blades a similar price. I know that many US members have purchased these in the past and been, like me, completely happy. The sad news is that they no longer deliver overseas. Whilst the old web address gets transferred, the new one is:

http://dzynzs.netne.net/shop/


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I shall continue to invest in Trend straight bits as they are accurate. Curves, roundovers, and coves fall into decorative cuts and accuracy does not matter too much. I have matched sets of joint making cutters that are matched to each other, so no probs there until they need resharpening.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> James, hold the "Alt" key and select 156 on the number pad like this
> 
> £ £ £ £ etc.


Thanks Harry, reminds me of the old Lotus 123 days.

not working on this laptop, will try on the other keybord later.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*saw and bits*



harrysin said:


> May I remind Aussie members that saw and bits on line are still in business with most router cutters costing just $3.30 and circular saw blades a similar price. I know that many US members have purchased these in the past and been, like me, completely happy. The sad news is that they no longer deliver overseas. Whilst the old web address gets transferred, the new one is:
> 
> Saw & Bits Online Store!, Heavily Discounted Clearance Prices


I forgot about them I thought they closed down last Christmas

James


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Amazing prices. Shame they won't post abroad.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Here's a snapshot that you can put on your desktop or print out,,see snapshot how to make it work on your laptop  ▼

Laptop= Fn key plus alt key down and the Blue numbers on the keyboard i.e. 
Fn/alt down and hit the 3,1 keys in blue  for a arrow down ▼ ☺


=====



jw2170 said:


> Thanks Harry, reminds me of the old Lotus 123 days.
> 
> not working on this laptop, will try on the other keybord later.
> 
> James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks BJ*

£

▲

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*catching up to BJ3 ?*

Decided to increase my collection today.

Don't worry BJ, so far i only have 8 quality bits.....

I thought I may use this set shortly.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for several dry weekends James and look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry, I went over to McJings while Maree was having her hair done.

I could not leave empty handed....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

3 Piece C3 Carbide Professional Raised Panel Bit Set

====



jw2170 said:


> Decided to increase my collection today.
> 
> Don't worry BJ, so far i only have 8 quality bits.....
> 
> I thought I may use this set shortly.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> 3 Piece C3 Carbide Professional Raised Panel Bit Set
> 
> ====


Mine is a bit smaller than that one, BJ

My panel raising bit is 5/8" depth by total width 2 3/4".

Thanks for showing the link as it shows the router speed recommended for the bits.


----------

